
OpenBSD 5.9 - based2
http://www.openbsd.org/59.html
======
jrcii
Hilariously these releases are apparently accompanied by songs with choruses
that make reference to "secure by default"
[http://www.openbsd.org/songs/song59b.mp3](http://www.openbsd.org/songs/song59b.mp3)

To me, there's nothing quite like the feeling OpenBSD offers you of running
`ps -ax` and seeing a nice, clean, minimal list of essential processes.

~~~
Esau
It is the same with NetBSD, which I love, although it annoys me that Inetd is
turned on by default.

~~~
wsfull
Generally, very little is "turned on by default" which sets this OS apart.

Where are you getting your rc.conf?

This looks reasonably conservative: 1 line.

/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-release-6/src/etc/rc.conf:

rc_configured=NO

~~~
qbrass
You're looking in /etc/rc.conf instead of /etc/defaults/rc.conf

------
krylon
Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining - but why is this news (again)? 5.9
came out, what, two weeks ago.

On the other hand, who doesn't love OpenBSD news.

So today allow me to point out that since I am a sysadmin at a mostly-Windows
shop, I really like how modest OpenBSD's hardware requirements are. If you
keep the workload appropriately modest, it can run on 128MB of RAM (probably a
lot less, I did not try that hard) on a hard disk that is smaller than
Windows' installation DVD _and_ perform useful work. Obviously, the comparison
is not without problems, but it comes in handy to explain to people why in
some ways I am astonished that you need a dual-core CPU with 8GB of RAM just
to run Outlook, Excel and a remote desktop session.

~~~
gh02t
Yeah I run OpenBSD on an absolutely ancient Atom-based Dell netbook as a
beater machine to carry around when I need a portable terminal. With a minimal
wm it's surprisingly usable on a machine that was considered underpowered even
when it was new, though Firefox chugs and stutters a bit.

------
elchief
Is it just me or is OpenBSD's ldapd the only LDAP server with bcrypt password
hashing built-in?

I've seen extensions/plugins for the other guys, but not built-in

Also, nice to see pledge in the smtp server and mutt, and ChaCha20 in IPSEC

~~~
krylon
Huh, I was not even aware OpenBSD had an LDAP server in the base system. ...
Apparently, the Internet tells me just now, they have had it for a while now.
Who would have known?

This makes me think of a comment I read around the time of the 5.8 release to
the effect that with any other project this would reek of not-invented-here
syndrome, except that the OpenBSD people have such a superb track record for
getting things right. ;-)

------
dijit
This release brings 802.11n into the kernel, and, of course, pledge in all
coreutils and chromium! :D

~~~
notaplumber
All correct, except BSD doesn't use GNU coreutils.

------
wolf550e
why are the gcc and llvm versions so old? everything else seems recent.

~~~
brynet
OpenBSD's base gcc is a fork of the last GPLv2 version, like Apple and
embedded except with many local changes, e.g. gcc-local(1):

[http://man.openbsd.org/OpenBSD-current/man1/gcc-
local.1](http://man.openbsd.org/OpenBSD-current/man1/gcc-local.1)

There's newer versions of gcc in ports, llvm/clang was recently updated to
3.7.1, post 5.9.

~~~
wolf550e
The last GPLv2 GCC is 4.2.1. OpenBSD has 4.9.3 (they also have 4.2.1 and
3.3.6). Why not 5.3? Why was clang updated post 5.9? How long do they take to
stabilize a release?

~~~
gnoway
OpenBSD releases on a 6 month cadence, and they don't typically hold a release
to fit something in at the last minute. I think they finalize the release well
before the release date too; 5.9 was released on 3/29, but the errata page[0]
shows 3 issues with patches from before that date.

[0]
[http://www.openbsd.org/errata59.html](http://www.openbsd.org/errata59.html)

~~~
wolf550e
GCC changed their system for numbering versions with version 5.

GCC 4.9.X [1] was the stable branch first released on 2014-04-22 with latest
patch 4.9.4 released on 2015-06-26.

GCC 5.X is the next stable branch first released exactly a year after 4.9 on
2015-04-22 with latest patch 5.3 released on 2015-12-04.

LLVM 3.5 [2] was released on 2014-09-03, latest patch 3.5.2 was released on
2015-04-02.

LLVM 3.6 was released on 2015-02-27, latest patch 3.6.2 was released on
2015-07-16.

LLVM 3.7 was released on 2015-09-01, latest patch 3.7.1 was released on
2016-06-05.

6 months before the 2016-03-29 release of OpenBSD 5.9, i.e. at the end of
September of 2015, GCC 5.2 was the stable version, not GCC 4.9.3, but they
chose GCC 4.9.3. LLVM 3.7 was the stable release, but they chose 3.5 (I hope
it's 3.5.2 though it doesn't say).

So, OpenBSD's compilers are the stable branch from ~14 months before the
release, with relevant updates applied. Not Debian, but not Arch either.

1 - [https://gcc.gnu.org/releases.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/releases.html) 2 -
[http://llvm.org/releases/](http://llvm.org/releases/)

